# Dog digging at corner what is the best way to get him to stop.



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

So one of my dogs is a world champion digger. The first summer we had him i thunk he dug up nine moles. We have a new hose with no underground neighbors. Today he dug up the corner of our new but well rooted sod by our patio and house. Any suggestions on what i can plant there that he won't want to be around but is safe if my other dig decides to eat it.

This specific spot has been a problem since we moved in.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

Put some cayenne pepper where he dug. If you catch him in the act squirt him with a spray bottle. It's better to fix the behavior than to plant something - he'll just go dig somewhere else. Maybe put up a silt fence or other barricade to keep him out of the new sod.

Probably most importantly, exercise him every day.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Thanks! I will try the cayenne.


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

I have actually heard if you bury his poop in the holes he digs it helps.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

With digging it can just be the breed and their instinct, but I would make sure your dog is getting plenty of exercise. A lot of my dogs issues went away with just making sure she runs enough.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

jessehurlburt said:


> With digging it can just be the breed and their instinct, but I would make sure your dog is getting plenty of exercise. A lot of my dogs issues went away with just making sure she runs enough.


+1. Take him or her to the dog park to dog up THEIR grass.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I had a digger. She picked it up from the neighbor's dog that plays with her.

It was stopped by regular exercise (physical and mental) and correction when she was caught.

The problem as others have mentioned is that they'll just move to another location if you put screen down or something where they last dug. You'll have to get to the root cause.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I had a digger. Not any more. This is a great tool for training your dog and correcting their behavior when you're out of their sight. Sometimes I don't even have to turn on the collar for behavior modification to take place. The trick is to catch them in the act, correct the unwanted behavior, and lots of praise when they're doing good.

I learned about this product when I attended a seminar held by Jeff Gellman of www.solidk9training.com. Jeff's techniques work. If you want results, whether it be for correcting unwanted behavior, training or tricks, you need this product. Watch his videos that have hours of free training, and he does a live Q&A session 2x a week on Periscope. This is one of the best tools you can have as a pet owner. 
https://www.ecollar.com/products/et-300-mini-educator-e-collar-1-2-mile-remote-dog-trainer

Here's Jeff's YouTube channel. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdxxOQ_Le6xh2_2gDXX2Ukw


----------

